# Halloween OREO for a limited time



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I gotta say yuck, but I'm a purest.

candy-corn-flavored-oreo/


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I second the yuck!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

We got in some "Halloween" Oreo's, but they just have some witches and ghosts on the cookie with normal flavored, but, orange cream. But candy corn flavored?? Yuck INDEED!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I know this is the Oreo thread...but are any of you fans of the Candy Corn M&M's? I love those little balls of sugar.... So bad for me...I know...but dang it, they are delicious!


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

How about one of these


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought a pack of these yesterday for the heck of it, but I haven't gotten a chance to try them yet.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Come on guys, you can't say yuck until you've tried it. You tried your veggies when you were kids, didn't you? And you liked some of them. I'd like to at least try them. If I don't like them I can always give them to the neighbors dog. He likes everything. lol And P5, candy Korn M&Ms? Yuck! Just kidding. How long have they been out?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait ... two things caught my eye. One, Candy Corn M&Ms? Never heard of them, but have to try 'em. (I, for one, LOVE candy corn)

and two, Draik — you bought a pack of candy YESTERDAY, and HAVEN'T EATEN IT YET?!

I'm losing all faith in the younger generation.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Wait ... two things caught my eye. One, Candy Corn M&Ms? Never heard of them, but have to try 'em. (I, for one, LOVE candy corn)


:jolCandy Corn is the fourth food group, by the way) The Candy Corn M&M's are seriously fantastic....they are only out until the end of October....and usually you can find them at Walmart or Target. And Scareme...you can say yuck all you want....I know you will love them....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if you can freeze them ... hmmmm


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife found my Candy Corn M&M stash and finished off one bag already...


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I saw the candy corn M&Ms at Target. I thought they were just colored like candy corn. My son showed them to me and he too thought YUCK. I wish I could try them but I got Diabetes!!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Just bought some the other day. They are candy coated white chocolate ... and don't taste a thing like candy corn (which I love!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Just bought some the other day. They are candy coated white chocolate ... and don't taste a thing like candy corn (which I love!)


:jol:I DON'T CARE!!! I LOVE THEM!!! (you bunch of spoilers!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

robb3369 said:


> My wife found my Candy Corn M&M stash and finished off one bag already...


:jol:So Robb???? Are you backing me up? Those M&M's candy corns are lovely...No????


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I liked the candy corn kisses that they had last year. Only a few places are caring the oreos around here. Haven't got a bag yet but I just might break down and buy one tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't get me wrong! I ate them all! I like white chocolate ... I just don't think they taste like candy corn.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

We found the Halloween oreo bu orange icing candy corn imight like gf hates candycorn


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I can't imagine that tastes good to adults


----------

